# Laptop for gaming!



## abcxyz (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys, you people have helped me buy many laptops for my friends. This time I would like to buy one, kindly help me...
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*50-60k
*
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Any size, any weight not an issue
*
3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
*Gaming, All latest titles!
*

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*Nothing*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *none*
b. Dislike: *none*


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )  *anything*
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )   *anything*
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )  
*Mostly online in India or if you people suggest abroad then I can try to get one from US.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/193139-best-laptop-50-60k-post2248778.html#post2248778



SaiyanGoku said:


> Best lappy for 60k in India:
> Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay
> 
> Better than that:
> XOTIC PC | Sager NP7155 (Clevo N155SD) - 15.6" Gaming Laptop


----------



## abcxyz (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I can get one from US so I'd there are any please do suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I can get one from US so if there are any please do suggest.


Check the laptop in Xotic PC link which I suggested above.


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi guys, I didn't buy the laptop back then. Now I decided to buy it. 
So should I still go with the, 
Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay ?

Anywhere else other than eBay?


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Hi guys, I didn't buy the laptop back then. Now I decided to buy it.
> So should I still go with the,
> Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay ?
> 
> Anywhere else other than eBay?



Local dealer might be able to provide you that laptop, but at a premium of +5K.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 7, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Local dealer might be able to provide you that laptop, but at a premium of +5K.



For +5k only if you get IPS and 4 GB extra RAM negating 2 GB Graphics,go for it.

It's fine.
Any of these models are not worth over 68k


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 7, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> For +5k only if you get IPS and 4 GB extra RAM negating 2 GB Graphics,go for it.
> 
> It's fine.
> Any of these models are not worth over 68k





Siddhartht said:


> Local dealer might be able to provide you that laptop, but at a premium of +5K.




Thank you guys, will there be any price drops in Jan 2016 or any new mid-range-gaming laptop being released early next year?

And is this the only laptop which is good in this price range?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Thank you guys, will there be any price drops in Jan 2016 or any new mid-range-gaming laptop being released early next year?



It doesn't seem like.India is a dumping ground for old tech.
Try considering import option or you could bring one if someone you know is travelling.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Thank you guys, will there be any price drops in Jan 2016 or any new mid-range-gaming laptop being released early next year?
> 
> And is this the only laptop which is good in this price range?



I'm not sure...but try finding Acer Nitro series laptop, or whatever they are called (I exactly can't remember the name). According to review, they are one of the most vfm laptops out their.


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 7, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> It doesn't seem like.India is a dumping ground for old tech.
> Try considering import option or you could bring one if someone you know is travelling.


.
Which one would you suggest. I have few traveling buddies in USA




Siddhartht said:


> I'm not sure...but try finding Acer Nitro series laptop, or whatever they are called (I exactly can't remember the name). According to review, they are one of the most vfm laptops out their.


Are you talking about this series?
Aspire V Nitro | Laptops - Experience life in the fast lane | Acer


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 7, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> .
> Which one would you suggest. I have few traveling buddies in USA
> 
> 
> ...



If you are buying from US it has to be either MSI or Asus or sometimes lenovo.Preferably Asus because you get international warranty.

MSI GE Series GE62 Apache-276 Gaming Laptop 5th Generation Intel Core i7 5700HQ (2.70 GHz) 12 GB Memory 1 TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 2 GB GDDR5 15.6" Windows 10 Home - Newegg.com

*m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=34-319-907

ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71 15-Inch Gaming Laptop, Discrete GPU GeForce GTX 960M 2GB VRAM, 16GB DDR4, 1TB (ROG Metallic) *www.amazon.com/dp/B01578ZKPO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_KWxzwb2FECGKY


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 7, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> If you are buying from US it has to be either MSI or Asus or sometimes lenovo.Preferably Asus because you get international warranty.
> 
> MSI GE Series GE62 Apache-276 Gaming Laptop 5th Generation Intel Core i7 5700HQ (2.70 GHz) 12 GB Memory 1 TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 2 GB GDDR5 15.6" Windows 10 Home - Newegg.com
> 
> ...



Each of the Asus and ROG Were selling $200 off $1000 mark.
$200 bucks cheaper.
MSI is a good one and their built quality exceeds Apple too.


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 9, 2015)

Guys whats the difference between these two laptops? I mean why the price di
*www.ebay.in/itm/ASUS-ROG-GL552JX-D...GB-Graphics-/231741289487?hash=item35f4db740f

Asus ROG GL552JX DM291D Core I7 4750HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

And can I use a 6-cell battery with this laptop. If yes, suggest few.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 9, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Guys whats the difference between these two laptops? I mean why the price di
> Asus ROG GL552JX DM291D Core I7 4750HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay
> 
> Asus ROG GL552JX DM291D Core I7 4750HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay
> ...



They are same.
Use first one.Wait for 12% off ebay coupon and you could get it for 59k

Second one is hand picked deal so no coupon applicable.


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 9, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> They are same.
> Use first one.Wait for 12% off ebay coupon and you could get it for 59k
> 
> Second one is hand picked deal so no coupon applicable.



Thanks, Can I use a 6-cell battery with this laptop. If yes, suggest few.


----------

